# 2001 GMC VAN - Tail Light Problem



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

del.johnston said:


> I have a 2001 GMC VAN. When you turn on the head lights the break lights dont work. I have taken apart the rear tail light assembly to do some trouble shooting.
> 
> When you take the bulb out of the plug and test the two different contacts (running lights and break lights) they both test fine. When you put the light bulb back in and hit the breaks both lights go out.
> 
> ...


you have a short somewhere in the wiring, it's probably a piece of bare wire touching the frame somewhere underneath. if you have a trailer harness wired in i'd start there


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Sounds like a Bad Ground at that fixture..


----------



## paulrichmond (Dec 2, 2010)

Wiring issue would be the lead culprit for this problem, can be very complicated on certain vehicles might want to check the wiring harness of the Van.


----------



## Know It ALL (Nov 13, 2010)

Resistance. 
Corrosion inside of the socket. Take some fine 400 grit sandpaper, wrap it around your finger and clean up the inside of the socket.
Or a bad ground.


----------

